# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Burm "rescue"

## pslsnakes

Im in the process of "rescuing" an albino burmese python. 
He is from a local pet store and is getting neglected.

No one will go near him b/c he is aggressive, and will sometimes bite. He has mites, and a band shed...with retained eye caps I think. 
The snake, in my knowing is about 7 months old and still just over 2.5 feet in length, and only gets fed a mouse about every 2-3 weeks.

Being he's 7-8 months old, and should be at or around 5-6 feet by now, has his growth been stunted?
Im going to get him tomorrow, or sunday. I will most likely keep him, being I have room and feel awefully bad for this poor snake.

Any opinions on this?

----------


## python15

Yeah dude if you can acominate him i'd get it...but sounds like he may have health isues, but if you feel your up to go ahead....[sorry for bad speeling its late lol]

----------


## pslsnakes

Ive treated mites before, a couple of soaks should help him out with the bad shed, and I'd handle him every day yo calm him down.



Im pretty sure his growth is WAY stunted. He probably wont get very big, but might get a growth spurt. The only thing im worrying about at this time is getting it outta the oet store to give it some well needed and deserved care.

----------


## python15

how much is he and is it a he or her?

----------


## wolfy-hound

Are you "rescueing" him, or buying him?  If you buy one in terrible shape because of the store's non-care of him, he will simply get replaced with another, as they sold that one, they figure they will sell another one.  
If they are giving or at least highly discounting him, then by all means.  Give that boy a soak and some nice high temps, plenty of food, and I bet in another 6 monthes you won't recognize him.
A burm is a LOT of work, more than I could dedicate to one snake.  Kudos for being prepared to care for such a high-demand animal.
Wolfy

----------


## pslsnakes

Ive been around and cared for bigger snakes before. Just never got around to owning one because the parents wouldnt let me till now.

Im pretty much working with the owner to give it to me [because I know him]



Jimmy, its a male. and free

----------


## Shelby

Small for it's age or not, when properly fed it will grow.. FAST. If it is a female it can top 20' and 200 lbs.. are you prepared for this possibility? Even males can top 15' and 100lbs.

As Wolfy said.. buying a sick animal from a pet store only keeps the store in business and makes room for another snake to be neglected.

----------


## python15

holly crap its free!!!you gonna be able to house it when it gets like 10 ft[if it does]

----------


## pslsnakes

Yes. Ill be able to house it now. I just want to help it. The petstore its at is slowly going down hill any way. 



Jimmy, Im buying an 8 foot vision cage from a dude in palm bay on my way back home...100.00 bucks! just had to take on that deal!

----------


## python15

Your gettin an 8 footer for 100$s dang man i need to get out.......i dont even have a snake for an 8 footer but still......i've always wanted an albino burm maybe in the fiture whut an adult male eat anyways?

----------


## pslsnakes

Dude, You want the 8 foot vision for you lil sister? LMAO



But an adult burm eats like rabbits and stuff.

----------


## python15

dude she needs like a 1o footer and i dont think they make those i'd have to make it myself :Wink:   but dont rabbits cost a buttload :Confused:

----------


## Shelby

Out of curiosity, how old are you? You know when the snake is full grown you will need at least one other person to help you with the snake. It is not safe to handle an adult burm by yourself. You said your parents wouldn't let you have a big snake until now.. do they know they (or someone else) will need to help you care for it when it's big?

----------


## pslsnakes

Not if you buy frozen and you know an old man in ft. pierc that breeds them for his burm and has em out the a$$    :Very Happy:

----------


## pslsnakes

Im 16, and yes they know how big they can get.

I wanst allowed one before b/c we were in too small of a house to accomidate one when its big.

My mom and dad had a 14 foot burm when I was about 2, but had to get rid of it because we moved to jersey and my mom was 8 months prego with my brother.

----------


## Shelby

Well, as long as they understand what you're getting into. You might want to think about what's going to happen to the snake if you go to college. Finding homes for big burms is not easy.

----------


## python15

i doubt dougy is going to college lmao dude just nake sure you take good care of it and ....it doesnt eat you lol

----------


## pslsnakes

Im not going to COLLEGE, but marine school to get my captains license...but none the less the same thing.



And yes, some one im sure will care for it, being my whole family are involved in my snakes.

----------


## python15

yeah right doug w/e u say

----------


## wolfy-hound

That is awesome, that your whole family loves snakes! That should be one happy burm.
Wolfy

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

I have to say that the burm is more than likely not stunted for life. Its a burm man, they grow to a large size no matter what man. If they are fed less they will grow slower but they will get a large size over time. Make sure you have a breeder handy for rabbits and pigs(male or smaller female for food) and if its a female you'll need about 15-20 lbs of food every 2-3 weeks. About 10% of their body weight is a good sized meal. I know Rex who has Homer feeds him a 3-4 lb pig every 2 weeks and he is only a year old male!! You have a big responsibilty but if you have the help and support, go for it.

----------


## myreptiles

Our pet store does great and he has one of them and was feeding it a rabbit on Sunday when we went there.
Sounds like it needs a Good soak in the bathtub, that's where I put the big ones I have. The other pet store had a 3 foot long corn it was a mess old skin he sold it to me for $20 I got it home soak it in the tub for 45 minutes it got out then and put it in it's big cage 2 days later it shed and is a beautiful female sunglow corn now she is 4 feet I'm going to breed her with a snow male we have.
Good luck with the snake.
Pen

----------

